# Best LFS In the GTA



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey people who are in Toronto,
Just want to give you a heads up a very special LFS I found at Highway 7 and Kennedy...Frank's aquarium..

He's just found an aquatic farm in indonessia and will be importing direct from them!! Nice guy to talk to and he's been in the business for over 40 yrs and has won many competitions for kiddy fish and bettas. I've convinced him to look into importing Cardinal shrimps so if you check out this place mention your interest in cardinals! he'll be the first shop in eastern canada to carry them!

He's just imported a batch of new shrimps and tons of plants..it's a small store but it's got 90% of what you need minus all the gimicks that you don't like the big stores..Everything is cheap as he's more about the hobby then the money..

If your also looking to stock up on supplies...he's got everything from ADI water testers to frozen blood worms to equipment...which I picked up all for dirt cheap compared to Big Al's..Ask him for a 30% discount and he'll set you up...Like I said he's a very fun guy to talk to ..full of knowledge and experience...just make sure your not in a rush to go number 2 as was in my case..it's at the Kennedy and Highway 7 (south west corner plaza). My new favorite LFS!!


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I've convinced him to look into importing Cardinal shrimps so if you check out this place mention your interest in cardinals! he'll be the first shop in eastern canada to carry them!


actually we've had the Cardinal Shrimps (Caridina dennerli) a number of times at the Menagerie (which people are loathe to purchase due to the price) and will be expecting some within the next week or so. (if the backlog of air freight is finally cleared up)

Frank is awesome and we share our European fish orders with him. He is probably the only store we *would* share orders with.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Been to Frank's a few times, good guy and quality stock. Being local doesn't hurt either.


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

Since it closes at 6:30, i can never get there on time on a weekday unfortunately. I wonder if he will have extended summer hours.


----------



## cichlidsam (Mar 26, 2006)

I have to agree that Frank is one of the best in the hobby. I've known him for many years as he's the one who got me started with fish when I was a toddler! Spend a few minutes talking to him and you'll know that he's not out to make a quick buck but to improve the hobby by sharing his vast knowledge and selling awesome fish. I have to admit I haven't been supporting the local fish businesses as much as I should - I get most of my stuff online or thru fellow hobbyists - but I still go to Frank's as you can't find his kind of service anywhere else...

I didn't know he'd gotten his shrimp order in...will have to check that out!


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

menagerie said:


> actually we've had the Cardinal Shrimps (Caridina dennerli) a number of times at the Menagerie (which people are loathe to purchase due to the price) and will be expecting some within the next week or so. (if the backlog of air freight is finally cleared up)
> 
> Frank is awesome and we share our European fish orders with him. He is probably the only store we *would* share orders with.


How much did they go for?
since they have a strict water para...I'm guess it makes sense for buyers to devote a sm-med tank and pick up atleast 10..I wonder if theres a discount...

I like frank cuz he's a genuine player..
I was sad to hear from him that the aqautic hobby was a dying one ..


----------

